# enlightenment的标题栏乱码问题[已解决]

## xmwxd

老问题了

怎么解决阿

还有,enlightenment设置了gnome下的字体网页显示正常

但是不设置gnome的字体,e的显示字体就很虚  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: Last edited by xmwxd on Wed Dec 29, 2004 5:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xmwxd

 *xmwxd wrote:*   

> 老问题了
> 
> 怎么解决阿
> 
> 还有,enlightenment设置了gnome下的字体网页显示正常
> ...

 

修改theme的字体为simsun就可以了

----------

